# OMG did you know???



## bburnie2 (Sep 28, 2004)

That pork rhines really are made of PIG SKIN????

Dh is watching a History channel show while I am reading the forum and I never knew that!!! I never liked those things and always thought they were NASTY...but I never knew that they were REAL pig skin....They heat them so hot that they expand their fibers by 6 times their natural size....

o
m
g

uke


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Yes, they are disgusting. uke


----------



## mama2toomany (Oct 17, 2005)

YUk.... I have never had one... don't plan to either lol


----------



## bburnie2 (Sep 28, 2004)

I guess I always thought they were some synthetic chip like snack food- I never thought they were the REAL thing....

<shudder>

OMG they just said that PORK SKIN is the main ingrediant in most jelly or jelly/jam/jello type foods....

<faints on floor>

uke
uke
uke
uke
uke
uke
uke
uke


----------



## CurlyTop (Jun 18, 2003)

Yeah, bleh! When I was five or so I was eating pig rinds and asked what they were made of. Step mom said, deep fried pig skins. I about barfed and then said, Yeah, right, what are they really? Once I realized it was true I never tasted one again.

Had an office mate on Atkins once dipping pig rinds in cream cheese for a snack. Needless to say she didn't lose any weight, but I did from appetite loss !!!


----------



## CurlyTop (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bburnie2* 

OMG they just said that PORK SKIN is the main ingrediant in most jelly or jelly/jam/jello type foods....

<faints on floor>

uke

What? Are you serious??? It isn't on the ingredient list that way, what's it called???


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CurlyTop* 
What? Are you serious??? It isn't on the ingredient list that way, what's it called???

gelatin


----------



## bburnie2 (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh now they are talking about popcorn....

OH please don't say anything nasty about popcorn...I love popcorn...


----------



## mika85 (Aug 9, 2006)

my DP looooves those nasty things. that and "pork cracklins" which are...*gag*...made of...*cough* *gag*...deep fried pig fat!!

uke


----------



## bburnie2 (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
gelatin

Guess I am never eating Jello again....Wheres that Thankgiving thread with all the funky jello concoctions????

uke


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bburnie2* 
Guess I am never eating Jello again....Wheres that Thankgiving thread with all the funky jello concoctions????

uke











You can find "vegetable gelatins" but they are not actually gelatins.


----------



## bburnie2 (Sep 28, 2004)

So what would beef gelatin be then? (oh please don't let it be totally horrifying.....It was one of the ingrediants in my sons homemade formula)


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bburnie2* 
So what would beef gelatin be then? (oh please don't let it be totally horrifying.....It was one of the ingrediants in my sons homemade formula)

Er...gelatin is made from either skin, bones or connective tissue.

The gelatin in bones/connective tissue is what makes stock different from broth.


----------



## NewCrunchyDaddy (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh yeah. From Wikipedia:

Quote:

On a commercial scale, _gelatin is made from by-products of the meat and leather industry_, mainly pork skins, pork and cattle bones, or split cattle hides. *Contrary to popular belief, horns and hooves are not commonly used.* ... As for home cooking, boiling certain cartilaginous cuts of meat, or bones, will result in gelatin being dissolved into the water. Depending on the concentration, the resulting broth, when cooled, will naturally form a jelly.
I like how they say "Contrary to popular belief" as if using "by-products of the meat and leather industry" is better than using "horns and hooves."









Oh, and just an extra gross for pork rinds, they sell microwavable puff-up pork rinds (that are packaged and microwavable just like popcorn). _Those_ makes me want to uke I've _only_ seen them at Wal*Mart. How







messed-up is that?







: They're on the rack with the rest of the impulse items like candy bars and gum and lifesavers.







:


----------



## crissei (Oct 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bburnie2* 
So what would beef gelatin be then? (oh please don't let it be totally horrifying.....It was one of the ingrediants in my sons homemade formula)

Gelatin (except for veggie) is made from boiling animal hides and bones.

Unless your veg. I really don't see whats so gross about it. Hams and bacon always have the skin on.


----------



## bburnie2 (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NewCrunchyDaddy* 
Oh yeah. From Wikipedia:

I like how they say "Contrary to popular belief" as if using "by-products of the meat and leather industry" is better than using "horns and hooves."









Oh, and just an extra gross for pork rinds, they sell microwavable puff-up pork rinds (that are packaged and microwavable just like popcorn). _Those_ makes me want to uke I've _only_ seen them at Wal*Mart. How white trash is that?







: They're on the rack with the rest of the impulse items like candy bars and gum and lifesavers.







:

uke

Makes me shudder......ugh.


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bburnie2* 
That pork rhines really are made of PIG SKIN????

Dh is watching a History channel show while I am reading the forum and I never knew that!!! I never liked those things and always thought they were NASTY...but I never knew that they were REAL pig skin....They heat them so hot that they expand their fibers by 6 times their natural size....

o
m
g

uke

Some of them really are just puffed wheat and flavoring. Just check the ingredients. Actually, you can tell just by looking, usually.


----------



## numom499 (Jun 12, 2005)

gee...where is that thread on food classism when you need it?


----------



## bburnie2 (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *numom499* 
gee...where is that thread on food classism when you need it?

Sorry- I didn't mean for this to be a bashing thread. I was simply shocked at what pork rhines were....

sheesh, sorry.


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 1, 2004)

If you ever buy a pork shoulder (not that any of you posting on this thread seem likely to do so), it comes with the skin. If you cook it as it is often cooked in some parts of the Caribbean, that is, cut up in bite-size pieces and fried in its own fat, the skin will become crunchy, just like commercial pork rinds. And if you happen to be from the Caribbean, chances are you will be fighting over who gets the pieces with the skin.

If you ever stew any kind of meat with bones, or slow-roast poultry and use the drippings to make gravy, you usually will "make" gelatin in the process.


----------



## AprilDaisy (Jul 20, 2005)

I find this thread funny, really.... lol

I'm in Louisiana. Pork rinds are sold everywhere here! lol My dad loves them. I'll eat them sometimes.


----------



## lisalou (May 20, 2005)

Unsure why anyone would have thought something called pork rinds wasn't made from pork of some sort. Good stock regardless of animal has lots of gelatin in it. In fact, if you put homemade stock in the fridge and it's jelly like after it has cooled that's a sign of excellent stock. Yes, where is that food and classism thread?


----------



## numom499 (Jun 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bburnie2* 
Sorry- I didn't mean for this to be a bashing thread. I was simply shocked at what pork rhines were....

sheesh, sorry.

It's not just the, "I'm Shocked" comments, its all the "Ewww" and "Disgusting " comments and talking about being white trash if you buy them at walmart.

FTR, I don't eat pork rinds, and never have. But I have always taught my kids to never say ewww about anyone elses food.


----------



## numom499 (Jun 12, 2005)

And also all the vomit smilies pertaining to what people eat. I mean, how is eating pork rinds grosser than eating anykind of meat? Fried chicken with the skin on, etc....


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

ummmm YAH... what did you THINK they were made of?


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

I did know that pork rinds were made of pig skin. I thought everyone did!







Personally I don't like them but my dad loved them. But as for the gross factor, I'd rather eat a pork rind than a bit of goopy chicken skin.







Chicken skin skeeves me out. Really, we eat a lot of animal skin...turkey, chicken, duck... oh, and heck, with that thought, it's certainly no worse than a natural sausage casing!!!


----------



## Unreal (Dec 15, 2002)

it is only different because people are accustomed, here at least, to eating poultry and fish with the skin on.
Pork and beef are typically so trimmed you'd never know you were eating something that once had a skin.








Personally I just go for an apple for a snack anyhow.
Anything fried to the point of being puffy like that is bound to have just a fewwwww extra calories and stuff








I'd rather waste those on brownies


----------



## NewCrunchyDaddy (Jul 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yamilee21* 
If you ever buy a pork shoulder (not that any of you posting on this thread seem likely to do so), it comes with the skin. If you cook it as it is often cooked in some parts of the Caribbean, that is, cut up in bite-size pieces and fried in its own fat, the skin will become crunchy, just like commercial pork rinds. And if you happen to be from the Caribbean, chances are you will be fighting over who gets the pieces with the skin.

If you ever stew any kind of meat with bones, or slow-roast poultry and use the drippings to make gravy, you usually will "make" gelatin in the process.

I lived in Brasil for a couple of years and the feijoada (black beans) they make is usually stewed with some kind of meat: chicken, beef, pork; and the pork is usually pretty bristlely. It got me the first time I saw it but after two years, you get used to it and didn't phase me at all. It's actually quite good when you get past your "delicate American sensibilities." Like DW likes to say, "I don't want my food to look like it was" (she had a problem with eating lobster when we were first married and on our honeymoon ... looked too much like what they are







).


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

My DH and two of his friends were just talking about this last night. In front of me. While I was eating. And I'm pregnant. In my first trimester.


----------



## NewCrunchyDaddy (Jul 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *numom499* 
comments and talking about being white trash if you buy them at walmart.

That was a momentary lapse of reason for which I apologize.

I didn't mean it to sound the way it did: that if you shop at Wal*Mart it makes you WT. It just seems to me to be so typically American to take something like pork rinds and then make them microwavable like popcorn. That's all I was trying to say, and I apologize for the inadvertantly disparaging comments I made.

Chalk it up to that fact that it was 10:45 pm, I had been up for almost 20 hours and was on sinus and cold medicine and my brain's "That-Doesn't-Sound-Like-You-Want-It-To" filter wasn't function.


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

What did you think RIND implied?

And for everyone being all grossed out about where gelatin comes from, you would prefer for the rest of the animal to be wasted??? How disrespectful.

If "you" are going to use animals, the least "you" can do is use the entire animal and not waste anything useful.

Now I need to go bag up the wonderfully gelled turkey stock I made last week. 20 hours and 2 crockpots mean that nothing of the turkey is truly wasted.


----------



## *caitlinsmom* (Jul 21, 2006)

"I don't want to eat something that looks like what it was"

than maybe stop eating meat, stop wearing leather... etc, etc. this is actually a really good argument for vegan living.

but if you feel this way, and continue to eat meat, wear leather, etc, does that make you a hypocrite?

No flames... It's just a hypothetical question.

FWIW, I never really had that problem... I love crawfish... and that is probably the grossest thing, if you know how they caught, prepared and cooked. But boy, oh boy, there is nothing like a good spicy crawfish boil out on the bayou.

I miss New Orleans.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *numom499* 
And also all the vomit smilies pertaining to what people eat. I mean, how is eating pork rinds grosser than eating anykind of meat? Fried chicken with the skin on, etc....

As a vegetarian, I'd say there's no difference. As a Jew, I'd say there's a huge difference.


----------



## laprettygurl (Dec 22, 2004)

I.cannot.eat.jello.

Oh how I've tried! I love the fruity taste but 'My hooves, my hooves, clickity clack' runs through my head the entire time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CurlyTop* 
Had an office mate on Atkins once dipping pig rinds in cream cheese for a snack. Needless to say she didn't lose any weight, but I did from appetite loss !!!

I do Atkins and I've lost 50 lbs.







: Pork rinds obviously weren't her problem - They're nothing but protein. All the fat has been fried off them. It was probably the cream cheese. Dairy can stall a lot of weight loss.


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

What did you think they were made of?


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Skin?

I thought it was the fat..

goes to show how much I know.

I have some jello with a few packets of Emergen-C mixed in it prepared in the fridge for my labour time.

Use all the bits I say! heck, even Hotdogs, as full of chemichals and nitrates have their place in using the waste bits of the animal.

The poor thing suffered for your plate, might as well give it the dignity of using all of it. (more so for factory farmed animals)


----------



## numom499 (Jun 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
As a vegetarian, I'd say there's no difference. As a Jew, I'd say there's a huge difference.

we aren't all held to jewish law







And i realy doubt most of pp claiming its so gross are jewish or eat kosher.

the point is, people eat all sorts of different things...who are we to say one is grosser than the other?


----------



## numom499 (Jun 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NewCrunchyDaddy* 
That was a momentary lapse of reason for which I apologize.

I didn't mean it to sound the way it did: that if you shop at Wal*Mart it makes you WT. It just seems to me to be so typically American to take something like pork rinds and then make them microwavable like popcorn. That's all I was trying to say, and I apologize for the inadvertantly disparaging comments I made.

Chalk it up to that fact that it was 10:45 pm, I had been up for almost 20 hours and was on sinus and cold medicine and my brain's "That-Doesn't-Sound-Like-You-Want-It-To" filter wasn't function.









peace


----------



## numom499 (Jun 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandora114* 
Skin?

.

The poor thing suffered for your plate, might as well give it the dignity of using all of it. (more so for factory farmed animals)


yeah that.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *numom499* 
we aren't all held to jewish law







And i realy doubt most of pp claiming its so gross are jewish or eat kosher.

the point is, people eat all sorts of different things...who are we to say one is grosser than the other?

What? Oh, sorry, I was answering the "what's the difference between pork rinds and fried chicken" question.







Sorry, I kind of missed the main point there.

The only time I'll say something is gross is when I tell dh "I'll never have that disgusting thing in my house" and that's never in front of someone who's buying whatever it is. I really don't think of most foods that are actually cooked correctly as 'gross' just as 'things I won't eat'.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

as homer simpson says, "mmmmm.... hog fat"

i overindulged when my dh (from WV) and i got together and now i can't stand the stuff very often. but they are a tasty yet salty snack.


----------



## rose angel (Sep 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bburnie2* 
Sorry- I didn't mean for this to be a bashing thread. I was simply shocked at what pork rhines were....

sheesh, sorry.

Um, it is RINDS not rhines. Rind, as in skin.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I know what they are and they dont gross me out. But the breath of a person who has eaten them does.

I dont care for that much deep fried foods well except donuts


----------



## NewCrunchyDaddy (Jul 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluets* 
as homer simpson says, "mmmmm.... hog fat"









:


----------



## dlm194 (Mar 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bburnie2* 
OMG they just said that PORK SKIN is the main ingrediant in most jelly or jelly/jam/jello type foods....

Just jello (as in "gelatin" which is made from animal collagen).

Jellies use pectin which is a gelling agent derived from fruit.


----------



## granolamomma (Jul 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rose angel* 
Um, it is RINDS not rhines. Rind, as in skin.

Look at her siggy.


----------



## SneakyPie (Jan 13, 2002)

That's why they call it the "rind" . . . just a way to use up more of the animal, I guess.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Umm, yes, I knew that. I also know what hotdogs, and jello are made of and I still eat them too.

I agree, if you're going to eat meat, then don't waste the poor animal.

We also make our own sausages using natural casings (you know what those are right?)

I actually think it is refreshing that pork rinds are really pork skin, instead of some weird artificial substance. At least it is the real thing after all.


----------



## emdeecee_sierra (Oct 16, 2005)

Yep, I knew what they are. Kinda gross idea, but maaaaaaaaaan are they good with a margarita!!!! Margaritas and chichirones







I agree with pp that in some way it is refreshing that they are the real thing and not some weird artificial thing.


----------



## guestmama9916 (Jun 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sierratahoe* 
Yep, I knew what they are. Kinda gross idea, but maaaaaaaaaan are they good with a margarita!!!! Margaritas and chichirones







I agree with pp that in some way it is refreshing that they are the real thing and not some weird artificial thing.

I like mine with a dash of Tabasco and a beer!









My dad fed them to me when I was a kid. I had no idea what they were until I was an adult. By then I liked the taste of them too much to say I would never eat them again. Its not something I eat regularly ... just once in a blue moon when I'm around my dad.

Kim


----------



## crissei (Oct 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Samjm* 
Umm, yes, I knew that. I also know what hotdogs, and jello are made of and I still eat them too.

I agree, if you're going to eat meat, then don't waste the poor animal.

We also make our own sausages using natural casings (*you know what those are right?)*
I actually think it is refreshing that pork rinds are really pork skin, instead of some weird artificial substance. At least it is the real thing after all.

I do!
I make sausage too, I cheat and buy the the casings though. Never had the gumption to clean them myself.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rose angel* 
Um, it is RINDS not rhines. Rind, as in skin.

Maybe that explains the confusion...perhaps she thought it was simply pork from the Rhine region of Germany... y'know, like Rhine wine. Or Kobe beef.


----------



## aira (Jun 16, 2004)

For veggies who want a mean jello - try agar agar (also called kanten).









Way better, and just as easy to make.


----------



## rose angel (Sep 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *granolamomma* 
Look at her siggy.

I thought it was going to say she was from Germany.








Typo on OP


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rose angel* 
I thought it was going to say she was from Germany.








Typo on OP









there is a difference between typos and misspellings, just sayin', but she got corrected a number of times so I bet she's got it now.


----------



## vgnmama2keller (Apr 27, 2006)

This is a bit different, or not, but Vitamin D3 or cholecalciferol that is put into many fortified foods is animal derived and is generally from fish, but sometimes from sheep wool, hides, or other animal parts such as cattle brain. D2 is plant derived.

And even if you are a meat eater and are accustomed to eating flesh I think its important to think about cow brains possibly being in many foods you and your children consume and all of the recent cow diseases being discussed.


----------



## CurlyTop (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **caitlinsmom** 
but if you feel this way, and continue to eat meat, wear leather, etc, does that make you a hypocrite?

No flames... It's just a hypothetical question.


Does the phrase "hypothetical question" mean "statement in disguise"? No flames, no flames, we all know the answer is self-evident.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
Maybe that explains the confusion...perhaps she thought it was simply pork from the Rhine region of Germany... y'know, like Rhine wine. Or Kobe beef.









Now that's just mean teasing.

FTR, I didn't know what they were when I was five years old, as I said in my grossed out post. It grossed me out then, so I guess I'm a long-standing food classist? Whatever.

And to the pp who said eating pork rinds is a successful weight-loss strategy, my hat's off to you for creativity.


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

I on occassion like pork rinds. Mmmm... Perhaps it's midwest living, but I've ALWAYS known what they were made of.


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

i don't care for pork rinds but i always knew what they were. my family used to go to mazatlan, mexico during the winter every once in awhile and my dad would always get a couple of bags of pork rinds. one of the shows on discovery channel..what is it called? i can't remember...dirty jobs or something like that? the host worked at a restaurant in lousiana and helped with all of the pork-ly duties...stuffing sausage (ahh that looked so unappealing!) and cutting up frozen pork, and making pork rinds and pork cracklins...cracklins is the skin and the fat that has been deep fried.


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

MMM! I'm getting hungry for some fried hide!

I LOVE fried chicken with the skin on, and can't wait to chew on a turkey wing. And crispy broiled salmon skin? Oh my YUM!









I'm cool with most animal products, but draw the line personally at organ meats. Ironically, that's something I can't stomach.

Actually, trans fats and preservatives gross me out far more than some fried hide.


----------



## wildecent (May 24, 2005)

I don't think I could deal with eating packaged pork rinds, but when I roast pork shoulder we gorge on the skin. It tastes like bacon and if I can wrestle any away from my family I use it to cook white beans.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

mmmm Chicken skin....OMG yum..


----------



## Chicharronita (Oct 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *desertpenguin* 
my family used to go to mazatlan, mexico during the winter every once in awhile and my dad would always get a couple of bags of pork rinds.

Pork and pork products are BIG in Mexico. My dh introduced me to the delights of a chunk of chicharrones eaten with a squeeze of lime juice and a dash of red pepper. I like it so much my sig is a diminutive of the word.


----------



## seaheroine (Dec 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *granolamomma* 
Look at her siggy.

That IS just plain mean-spirited...seriously.


----------



## mykdsmomy (Oct 10, 2004)

I dont care for pork rinds. I dont think them any worse than hot dogs though. I guess there are certain foods that I just wouldnt want to try because they just sound yucky. I cant bring myself to try menudo or chorizo but my kids LOVE it! I also cant imagine eating tripe or lengua (sp?). To each his or her own with food. I'm sure there are people that would be grossed out by my dipping my mom's spetzels (sp?) in miracle whip....














: (havent done that in years though.....







)


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CurlyTop* 
Does the phrase "hypothetical question" mean "statement in disguise"? .

And that's just snark. Plain and simple ...but I guess if you say "No flames" afterwards it protects you? Whoops, sorry, let me go back and edit my post in order to protect myself with the magical no-flame disclaimer.










Joking, people. Joking. In case the little







smilie didn't tip you off in the first place...


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

There was an episode of Dirty Jobs where the host worked in a place that made pork rinds - nasty, nasty job. Bleh. Glad I don't have to be the one to do it.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisalou* 
Unsure why anyone would have thought something called pork rinds wasn't made from pork of some sort. Good stock regardless of animal has lots of gelatin in it. In fact, if you put homemade stock in the fridge and it's jelly like after it has cooled that's a sign of excellent stock. Yes, where is that food and classism thread?

yeah that.

EC (who just crock-potted the turkey carcass for 20 hours and has 2 cups gel-stock in the freezer).


----------



## granolamomma (Jul 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seaheroine* 
That IS just plain mean-spirited...seriously.


Obviously I wasn't clear: I intended that in defense of OP. What I really wanted to write was that I'm so glad we all have English degrees and can hold everyone to that standard.


----------



## CurlyTop (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
And that's just snark. Plain and simple

Hey, if someone has the nerve to call someone a hypocrite, I think they should have the.. well .. nerve to call them one and not couch it as a "hypothetical" question and then add a "no-flame" suit on top of it.


----------



## bburnie2 (Sep 28, 2004)

Excuse the spelling too- I am shocked that there are others here who are so fussy about such things. Forgive me for NOT BEING A PERFECT SPELLER AND A HUMAN BEING. I hope you never get chastized for misspelling something. Its mean, rude and uncalled for.

Forgive me for discovering something new that I was totally shocked about (oh and sorry for being a bit grossed out too- I guess I can't express those feelings since I might offend someone). FWIW, I do want ppl to use the whole animal- I was just unaware that pork RINDS were pig skin. SORRY for not knowing that. Jeez. I have never eaten them and didn't know- I guess that is worthy of being made fun of.

And thank you to those who defended me. I do appreicate it.

Beth (the non perfect human being)


----------



## Sharondio (Apr 27, 2002)

Mmmmm chicharrones. (It sounds more elegant than pork rinds.)

They're almost impossible to find up north. They were around a bit when Atkins was really popular, but most of the stores have stopped carrying them again.

They're actually lower fat than potato chips. Go figure.


----------



## td'smama (Dec 1, 2006)

:


----------



## Chicharronita (Oct 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sharondio* 
Mmmmm chicharrones. (It sounds more elegant than pork rinds.)









Doesn't it though?

Quote:

They're almost impossible to find up north. They were around a bit when Atkins was really popular, but most of the stores have stopped carrying them again.
You don't have any Latin American grocery stores in your area? If you can hunt one down, they sell them by the pound, in huge slices. They also sell chicharrones that are attached to meat, but I don't like this as much because it's not crisp.

Quote:

They're actually lower fat than potato chips. Go figure.
I wouldn't be surprised! Pig fat is also high in unsaturated fats, especially the monounsaturated kind (the kind that's in olive oil).


----------



## Sharondio (Apr 27, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chicharronita* 







Doesn't it though?

It also makes an adorable screen-name in the affectionate diminuitive.









Quote:

You don't have any Latin American grocery stores in your area? If you can hunt one down, they sell them by the pound, in huge slices. They also sell chicharrones that are attached to meat, but I don't like this as much because it's not crisp.
Hmmm. They don't have any in my town (where the closest we get to ethnic is Taco Bell.) But I know a few places in the city that would likely have something. I love shopping in ethnic markets. And if it means stocking up on chicharrones, all the better!

Quote:

I wouldn't be surprised! Pig fat is also high in unsaturated fats, especially the monounsaturated kind (the kind that's in olive oil).
Heh, I knew there was a reason I liked bacon.


----------



## NewCrunchyDaddy (Jul 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sharondio* 
Heh, I knew there was a reason I liked bacon.


_Mmmmm... bacon_ (drool)

Quote:

*Blue-haired Lawyer:* I am here to serve you with a subpoena.
*Homer:* Well, I'm not opening the door.
*Blue-haired Lawyer:* It comes with a side of bacon.
*Homer:* Is it crispy?
*Blue-haired Lawyer:* Yeeees.
*Homer:* But not too crispy?
*Blue-haired Lawyer:* Nooo.
*Homer:* _[opens door, takes bacon and subpoena]_ See you in court!
There's an audio clip here

*(From "Barting Over," Epsiode 302 EABF05, Orig. Air Date: 2/16/2003 (The







300th Episode







))*

Quote:

The episode is actually episode number 302 of the series. Episode 300 of _The Simpsons_ is "Strong Arms of the Ma," which aired February 2, 2003, two weeks earlier. It is not known really why FOX advertised the wrong episode as number 300. It is probably because the network wanted the episode to get better ratings during sweeps period or because this episode seemed more like "300th episode" material, or they may count 7G08 as a Christmas Special and 7G01 as a pilot which doesn't count towards the series total. In the episode, Marge wonders how many times Homer did something crazy and Lisa says it's 300. Marge then says she thought it was 302, indicating that the producers probably knew this was the 302nd episode.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I don't eat pork rinds because I keepkosher but my cousin and I fight to the death over the turkey skin at family holday gatherings

















(and I did know that pork rinds were pork skin)


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

Ok, so what do you call the ones that look like little wagon wheels? People call them chicharrones around here, but they are obviously not fresh from a pig.

Ok, answered my own question:

http://www.mexgrocer.com/9830.html

Anyway, that would be the non-pig chicharrones that are sold by street vendors here.


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flor* 
Ok, so what do you call the ones that look like little wagon wheels? People call them chicharrones around here, but they are obviously not fresh from a pig.

Ok, answered my own question:

http://www.mexgrocer.com/9830.html

Anyway, that would be the non-pig chicharrones that are sold by street vendors here.


i was wondering myself! i knew some people that used to gobble those things up (i didn't care for them too much) and they didn't eat pork.

to the OP- sorry you got so much flack.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flor* 
Ok, so what do you call the ones that look like little wagon wheels? People call them chicharrones around here, but they are obviously not fresh from a pig.

Ok, answered my own question:

http://www.mexgrocer.com/9830.html

Anyway, that would be the non-pig chicharrones that are sold by street vendors here.











i hate pork rinds (dh likes then though, and my dad), but love those. im from houston and we called them chicharrones too. they are so good


----------

